# i can not find my own ebay item using the search



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well !!

i haven't been active on the forum for a long while now.

i just opened a new ebay account today after deleting my account long ago.

posted my first listing at about 6:30 pm Toronto, Canada time & i can not find my item using the search function ?? the only way i see it is if i login / selling / active and click the one item i currently have up.

wondering if anyone could search and let me know if you can find it ?

the title is:
"2.15 pounds late 90's server connectors gold recovery / scrap / recovery"

it's on ebay.ca (but that shouldn't matter) 
i started by selling the low grade stuff first but restarting on ebay has been a real hassle sofar !!

thanks everyone !!

PS, i am not posting here phishing for buyers, ebay is just ticking me off with all the problems i've had with them (reason why i closed my account in the first place)

when i post my higher grade items i'll let everyone know (the ladies & gentlemen only deserve the best)

Thanks !!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm not seeing it. Do you have an eBay item number?

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2020)

thanks Dave !!

Item ID: 392688320645


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 15, 2020)

No match found for that number.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2020)

ok, thanks again Dave !!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/392688320645

this is what i was "searching for"
i will call ebay for the 3rd time tomorrow


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 16, 2020)

My guess is that having a new account slows the process down. Ebay is picky about what they let on their site these days.

After reviewing your MLCC post, I'd strongly urge you to remove any discussion of yield. And you might as well remove no returns. You don't get to decide that...it's an ebay policy that if it doesn't match item description, it's going to get returned....and by listing a whole bunch of information, you've just increased the description, and what they can say "is not as described". 

For that matter, I'd remove that "it's a mix of magnetic and non-magnetic." Because the next logical question is "how many are non-magnetic"...and that's a subjective assessment when grading MLCC's. 

To put it real simple, you list it for parts only, no returns. You post a picture of the item, the item on the scale and you call them scrap mlccs. Then the description is nothing more than the title, reiterated. You ship within the time listed in the auction...and you hope they don't want to return it.

I've made a good portion of my living off ebay for fifteen years. It's their sandbox, so they make the rules...you abide by them, you'll do ok. But it's a different animal than it was when they started. Oh...and selling electronics tends to be pretty return-y. I've stopped, because I'm sick of the returns because "I found this new hard drive cheaper elsewhere".


----------



## necromancer (Feb 16, 2020)

edits made, thanks snoman701

i ran into this returns problem before, that is the reason i deleted my original ebay account.

sold a 100% working video card that was removed from my daughters PC because i upgraded it to something better.

buyer said it didn't work, took some photos of what i could only imagine was his old non working video card on his PC screen sent them to ebay & ebay completely screwed me over by giving me 20 minutes to reply to dispute the complaint that was sent to them at 2:00 in the morning.
i woke up to the email saying that i will not be getting my video card back and that i just got screwed for the shipping costs.

lets just say i was extremely ticked off !


i just don't know of anywhere else to sell my items in a safe manner, facebook marketplace or kijiji / craigslist are all dead ends.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2020)

i have learned this:
#1 - new users must wait a full 24 hours to get into the search que.
#2 - it is a violation to use ! @ symbols or the like within your post (so i removed 99% of my punctuation)
and only used periods, commas, apostrophes in my ebay post.

i've also learned that ebay has turned into another BS service, must be because of all the SnowFlakes out there these days LOL

thank you everyone for your assistance !

Dave.


----------



## Dpetes (Feb 19, 2020)

Dave, try Ebid.net No list Fee And lower sale fee.


----------

